# Biscuit advice



## Jeannette77 (Jul 11, 2015)

MY biscuits turn out hard , I cook them at 170 c , thanks :

Jeannette


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to DC!

Take a look at these threads while you are waiting.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/buttermilk-biscuit-help-71563.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f154/a-biscuit-question-complaint-70402.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f154/diagnose-my-biscuits-please-72273.html


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 11, 2015)

Pillsbury "frozen" buttermilk biscuits.
They are so good and so easy.


----------

